# The time has come:



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

A few of you on SM are already aware of my situation. But it’s time that I ask everyone. I need to re home Jeep. I love him dearly and I have tried to find away around it. I contacted SCMR and I filled out the surrender form. But I can not bring myself to sign the contract. I know that he would be placed with an experienced Maltese owner, but my heart doesn’t want to never know who adopted him. I want to be able to see pictures of him even if I can’t ever see him. I want to know that’s he’s happy. He is very sweet and submissive by nature. I have taught him COME: off leash, WAIT: to let me walk through the door first, Give: surrender toy from mouth, LEAVE IT: anything harmful to him that I drop. OFF: all four paws on the floor, CRATE: he willingly goes in when I ask him to. He’s easy to bath and groom. He’s very still when I’m combing him out. Which I do several times a day. I have even treadmill trained him. He is completely vetted, neutered, microchipped and has no known medical issues. He is approximately 18 months old. 
My reason for re homing him is because my disability in the past 6 months has gotten to the point where I need a service dog to assist me. When you have a service dog the organizations that supplies them are strict about owning other dogs. It’s a conflict of interest for the service dog for many legitimate and sound
reasons. So I’m asking everyone if they know someone looking for a Maltese. 
I have a little more time to wait. If I’m not able to place him through SM then I 
will have no choice but to sign the surrender contract with SCMR. :crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is not happy news, and I am sad for the both of you. I know how much you love him.
Have you had a word w/Walter? I dunno' but it is worth a thought.
My love to you & prayers for you to find peace for both of you.


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

I am so sorry that you are going thru this. I use to belong to another
message board called Furkids, it closed a few years ago.

There was a member on that board that did have a service dog.
I also remember that in addition to her service dog she also had other
dogs in her family. Over the years she has had a few service dogs and
when they retired I think she was allowed to keep that dog too. 

I just hate for you to have to re-home Jeep because this organization
will not allow you to keep him. I know it must be difficult to find a 
service dog but there are other places out there that might allow you to
keep Jeep. Good luck and I do wish you well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marina, this is so sad. I know this means your disability has gotten much worse since we corresponded. I am so sorry to hear this. 
Jeep is a wonderfully trained young boy. He will make someone very happy. I totally understand that you would like to know where he is and get a picture now and then. My heart still aches over Riley but I get to see pics of him and know he is happy. 
I hope someone on SM can adopt Jeep. He is a precious boy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, this is so sad! I had no idea you had a disability. I really, really hope we have a special member here (you know who you are!) who can take Jeep! Wishing you the best!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so sorry you’re having to make this decision. Would SCMR be willing to pass along to you any news or pictures they receive? I don’t know if they have an active FB page, but I know that many NMR adoptive pet parents share pics on our FB page.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marina - I just saw this. I was wondering what you had decided. If AMAR had anyone down there we would have gladly taken Jeep in but SCMR and NMR are all top rate rescues and I'm sure he'll be in the best hands with SCMR who is located in TN. I am sure that they, like us, check vet, groomer and personal references, talk at length to applicants and do home visits. I've had such a rapport with my applicants that today one of them and I remarked that it felt like we knew each other forever and were friends. So rest assured they will find a fantastic home where Jeep will be adored and maybe even heal someone's broken heart. At AMAR, we allow those who surrender to contact us to find out how the dog is doing. And in some cases we send photos if they want to see them. I have a handful of people who contact me regularly and each says how much they loved their dog but how happy they are that their dog is so happy and living it's best life. That's what we all want for our kids, 2 and 4 legged. I hope that the service dog you get will heal your heart and most of all give you so much better quality of life as your partner. :wub: Please let us know what happens.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marina,

It is so very unfair and I know you are hurting. Jeep is your baby, and although you need to rehome him, you want to know about his life. Maggie has a good point, rescues do updates on the adoptees.

SCMR is an excellent rescue.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Marina - I just saw this. I was wondering what you had decided. If AMAR had anyone down there we would have gladly taken Jeep in but SCMR and NMR are all top rate rescues and I'm sure he'll be in the best hands with SCMR who is located in TN. I am sure that they, like us, check vet, groomer and personal references, talk at length to applicants and do home visits. I've had such a rapport with my applicants that today one of them and I remarked that it felt like we knew each other forever and were friends. So rest assured they will find a fantastic home where Jeep will be adored and maybe even heal someone's broken heart. At AMAR, we allow those who surrender to contact us to find out how the dog is doing. And in some cases we send photos if they want to see them. I have a handful of people who contact me regularly and each says how much they loved their dog but how happy they are that their dog is so happy and living it's best life. That's what we all want for our kids, 2 and 4 legged. I hope that the service dog you get will heal your heart and most of all give you so much better quality of life as your partner. :wub: Please let us know what happens.


Sue - you always know what exactly to say. Great post.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I talked to the Chattanooga SCMR over 6 weeks ago. The lady I spoke with told me once I sign the contract that there will be no further contact with them or the adopters. It’s final. That’s why I did sign the contract. Today I had back surgery and I left Jeep yesterday to board overnight and she said she would bath and groom him. I knew something was wrong when she walked out to the car. She had cut his ear (after I had text her and told her yesterday to leave the hair on his ears alone, except to trim it just enough to even the hair. She took almost all the hair off the top of his ear). I went inside and he was in a cage dripping wet and blood everywhere. She dumped quick stop on his ear. He bleed all the way to the vet on me and himself. I held pressure all the way but it would not stop bleeding. We drove almost 50 miles to get him to my vet. We waited 3 hours. He has sutures, his head is bandaged, he’s on antibiotics and we have to take him back Monday to change the bandage. This isn’t the new groomer that lives near me. Now I’m upset with myself for leaving him. The bill so far is over $200. She said IF I took him to the vet she would pay for it. I had paid her in advance yesterday. He looks worse now then when I got him. I told her I’ve spent 6 months letting the hair on his ear grow out.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Bonnie there are service dog organizations that allow you train your own dog. I don’t know the circumstances with the dog you were talking about. I’m working with org’s for veterans. They have strict guidelines. The service dog has to be ADI accredited. Otherwise the VA will not cover the veterinarian bills. And a service dog that is not ADI accredited can not go into VA facilities according to the VA policy. va.gov They have the authority to make you leave. They may or may not enforce it. I have read several articles where they will check and see if you have a 10-2641 form in your file. This form has to be approved through Washington DC. I can’t afford to get kicked out nor can I afford a catastrophic vet bill. There are org’s that provide service dogs that are not ADI accredited. I don’t want to work with those org’s.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a thought... I am not sure (and I am a Lion) is you are aware of the Lions Club Leader Dog program or not??? I would be more than happy to help you out regarding their service dogs. Please let me know if there is anything that I can do to help you. Not sure whether or not you have already made arrangements to get a Service Dog through the organization that you mentioned in your last post or not?
I was absolutely sickened to see what had happened to little Jeep!! I cannot imagine how any one could be so heartless and put that poor little dog through what she put him through. I am sending you many Prayers Marina for what you have had to endure.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I wasn’t aware the Lions Club did that. The org I was working with did not work out. So I’m starting with another org. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I just Google Lions Club service dogs. They work with Companions for Independence. That organization does not provide service dogs for people with mobility issues. That is the type of dog I need.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marina, I am so sorry you are put in this position, I can't even imagine what your going through. 
I wish there was a different organization that you could contact, I don't think people understand how much these little ones mean to us. 

At times like this when we don't understand why, I find myself praying, that's what I will be doing for you and little Jeep.
You have been such a good momma to Jeep, I wish I could give you a BIG hug, I hope you continue to stay on SM, we all care about you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marina,

That was totally irresponsible for your groomer not to bring Jeep to the vet immediately. You certainly do not need the additional stress right now.

I understand how difficult this is for you, but do I understand from post 13 that you are not taking the service dog?

The bond between you and Jeep is strong, evidenced by how quickly you were able to train him. Emotionally, letting go will be very difficult and it would be great if you can continue to look for a solution that keeps you two together. If you can nor, I think you already know that SMCR is an excellent organization. Putting emotions aside for a moment, you know that Jeep will go to a good home, one that is vetted, one that will allow him to share his love. Adding emotions back in. This will have a profound effect on you. You love him and want to know how his life is turning out. That is understandable.

I am hoping whatever that if you need to give him up, that he goes to a great, vetted home . Have you had conversations with your vet office and with veteran support groups on options. There are families that provide homes for active service members that are deployed. I wonder if there are those that might provide the same rehoming services for vets that can not keep their companion animals. I think it is worth exploring because you will place Jeep in a home that understands what you are going through. There is also the Petsforvets organization. https://petsforvets.com/ How wonderful it would be for Jeep to go to a vet that really needs him. I think it would be worth contacting them if you have not already. I do not know whether they can help, but it is worth a try and they may already have experience with the situation you are describing and may offer you other options that we would not think about.

I wish I could take Jeep, but I can not. Now is not the right time to discuss why and it would be inappropriate for me to hijack this thread to discuss them; this thread needs to focus on you. 

Please let us know how you are doing and what decisions you finally make. I know that ultimately you want what is best for both you and Jeep. This will be an emotional rolle rcoaster for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Marina, I can't imagine this groomer harming Jeep like that! I so wish I were closer and could help you. Bless your heart. Know that I am thinking of you and Jeep. I'm so sorry for all you are going through.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Marina,
> 
> That was totally irresponsible for your groomer not to bring Jeep to the vet immediately. You certainly do not need the additional stress right now.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::ThankYou:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter, There are many different service dog org’s. They each vary in different ways. I have looked over at least a dozen or more org’s near me. The one in thread 13 was one of them. Some handle only PTSD, some only guide dogs for the blind, some only for veterans. Many do not handle mobility. Some that handle mobility are not ADI accredited. Some you can train your own dog or the org will find you a shelter dog but you still have to train it yourself with a trainer the org provides. You can get the dog quickly but theses org’s are not ADI accredited. And the training is for the dog to pass the CGC test. I was an CGC evaluator for years. I need much more from a service dog then just CGC. Another hurdle is the waiting list, 2-3 years. The preliminary application is just that. It weeds out people who don’t want to comply with their policies. I completely understand your not ready to adopt anymore then I’m ready to surrender. That’s ok. I’m writing an email to AMAR in Jupiter, Fl. to see if they follow the policy that Susan’s area does since they are the same region. I have plans to visit my girlfriend in Florida at the end of the year. Maybe I can surrender him down there. Thank you for your suggestions. I will check into them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marina, my prayers, like Paula's, are that God will provide "the yellow brick road" that leads to the best solution for both you & Jeep. In the middle of a long & difficult journey it is easy to be discouraged about our arrival destination, esp. when there is injury along the way, or our strength or vision is impaired. Keep moving forward w/a solid confidence that a door will be opened. I know when I was pushing for a solution to Lisi's issue, every door seemed to be be locked & bolted. There were days when I wanted to just quit, but in the end all is well. It was a long way and I often lost hope. I am glad that the prayers of this community & the encouragement I received here, kept me moving w/a "hope, yet unseen" that we would find a solution. Some steps required a faith & on many days mine was small---esp. as I saw her going quickly downhill. There were actually a couple of nights when we honestly thought she might not make it----they were dark, but then she would pull out of it. My prayer for you is that you will find that "open door" and that God would allow you to keep Jeep---but that IF that is not possible that you will find peace in the answer that He does give. My heart is heavy for you both. Much love!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Someone in my town just lost her lab of 17 years. She's heartbroken and so is her little Morkie. If she's ready to accept another dog, she'd make a good companion for jeep. However, I live in California. How far are you from there?

Lainie


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you Sandi. Laine I live in TN. If your friend was interested in Jeep it might be possible to find a group of transporters. Each would drive a certain distance and pass Jeep on to the next transporter. Until he finally made it to your friend. It takes a lot of coordination to do it and many volunteers. But not impossible.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Thank you Sandi. Laine I live in TN. If your friend was interested in Jeep it might be possible to find a group of transporters. Each would drive a certain distance and pass Jeep on to the next transporter. Until he finally made it to your friend. It takes a lot of coordination to do it and many volunteers. But not impossible.


I would volunteer for a leg.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry..I know how important it is to keep the first fur parent part of their lives..
I took in Bitsy and Rylee from a lady who got divorced and couldn't keep them..
Her daughter took them and neglected them terribly..
I took them in and I sent updates and pix to her for years until they passed..
When I visited Florida, we'd meet up so she could see them..

I'm a vet too.. thank you for your service and wishing you peace as you find parents for your baby.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you Michelle. I emailed my Florida AMAR contact to start working on arrangements to meet up. All the fosters are on the West coast and I’m going to be in Ocala which is central Fl. I’ve explained my situation to her and I’m sure she will share that with Jeep’s new mommy or daddy. I’m very fortunate to have the VA cover all my cost for my future service dog. I know there are other people out there that need a service dog but the cost is just out of their reach.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I could take him...
I understand why they want to cut off all contact..but I couldn't do that to Bitsy and Rylee's first mommy..It was out of her control..
She never got another dog..
Her 2nd husband didn't want any pets or responsibility to tie him down..He passed and she thought about another dog..but her 3rd husband doesn't want a pet either..

I always kept her updated and visits when we were in Fl..because I know it was hard for her.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I was just wondering how things were going? Your health and the adoption? Praying all is well.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I, too, have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. Still offering prayers up for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You left a great impression on many of us as did Pauleen & you both had to go away for a time---hopefully you will return---either w/or w/out pups---we value your friendship.


----------

